# Phoenix Suns will dominate



## matt7 (Jan 17, 2006)

I think the Phoenix Suns will dominate the NBA for the next few years. 

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say they'll win 3 championships in the next 5 years.

Steve Nash will get at least one more MVP under his belt (quite possibly this year). Next year I think he'll be in consideration for MVP but I doubt he'll get it. All NBA First Team for sure though. After that he might start to decline cus he is getting old and Amare will emerge as the teams MVP (if he hasn't already) and will be in consideration for league MVP for a few years.

What do you guys think?

Disagree all you want. I'm not trying to say this will happen for sure. But IMO it's very possible.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Phoenix may be able to suprise some people in the playoffs this year if Amare comes back healthy...but I would say they will be legitimate contenders by next year. Add one more piece to the puzzle, and they will be there. I just find it ashame that it took so long into Nash's career for his talent to be truly realized. He was nothing when he started out, was decent his first few years in Dallas, towards the end of his run in Dallas he became an all-star and a pretty good PG...then in Phoenix he just blew up. I wish we could have seen a whole career of this. Hopefully he can sustain this kind of play for 3-4 more years.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

maybe 1 for the next 3 years....


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Pistons are okay.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Assuming Nash doesn't drop off a cliff (likely he won't) and Amare isn't a shell of his former self (he won't be), they're going to be as good or better than they were last year. Couple that with the draft picks they're getting from Atlanta, and I smell a title team.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

I can see them dominating in the next 5 years. By the time Nash begins to fade of age Amare will be so good that he doesn't need to constantly be set up by Nash assists. There will have been a dramatic improvement in his post-up game so I'm hoping. Remember Nash said that STAT hasn't fully grasped the concept of the game yet and is just playing on his freakish athleticism.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I agree that they will be among one of the most dominating team, but as far as 3 titles in 5? I'll say 1 in 5. You have to remember that although the east is weak right now, there are A LOT of young team on the rise, that can become contenders in as fast as 3 years. Plus you have teams like the Heat that are building with only one thing in mind.

long story short, suns a dominating team in the next half decade, yes. 3 titles, no.


----------



## Rockstone (Jan 21, 2004)

Considering how well they've done this year without Amare, Jim Jackson, Brian Grant and Barbosa for the most part, I wouldn't be surprised if they do dominate.

The Suns currently have the 9th lowest team payroll in the league. Amare, Nash, Marion and Bell are already signed thru the next 3 seasons with Amare having the longest deal of the four. The way things are going, they'll be likely to make a qualifying offer for Diaw in the next two seasons. Who knows who else they'll be able to add considering they have over $10 mil. coming off the books this summer.

The future looks sunny in Phoenix! :clap:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Rockstone said:


> Considering how well they've done this year without Amare, Jim Jackson, Brian Grant and Barbosa for the most part, I wouldn't be surprised if they do dominate.
> 
> The Suns currently have the 9th lowest team payroll in the league. Amare, Nash, Marion and Bell are already signed thru the next 3 seasons with Amare having the longest deal of the four. The way things are going, they'll be likely to make a qualifying offer for Diaw in the next two seasons. Who knows who else they'll be able to add considering they have over $10 mil. coming off the books this summer.
> 
> The future looks sunny in Phoenix! :clap:


They do have 10 mil coming of the books (Eisley, Jackson, Grant and Burke), but you're not counting Amare's extension which kicks into place next season. For a better look at the salary situation, read this

*Expiring
*Howard Eisley - [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]$5,600,000
Jim Jackson - [/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]$2,640,000
Brian Grant - [/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]$1,670,000
Pat Burke - [/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]$750,000
Jared Reiner - $221,046
Sharrod Ford - $106,336
Josh Davis - $39,965
Expiring Total - $11,027,347

Amare's contract is sitting at around 2 mil this season, next season it will be at 12 mil. That's a +10 mil which already almost wipes out all the expirings. This is also not including the jump in Contracts for Nash, Marion (1.3 mil) and every other player in the team. So in fact, the Suns (who were already 5 mil over the cap), next season are in worse position financially as they have an extra 3 million on their books.
[/font][/font]


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Rockstone said:


> Considering how well they've done this year without Amare, Jim Jackson, Brian Grant and Barbosa for the most part, I wouldn't be surprised if they do dominate.
> 
> The Suns currently have the 9th lowest team payroll in the league. Amare, Nash, Marion and Bell are already signed thru the next 3 seasons with Amare having the longest deal of the four. The way things are going, they'll be likely to make a qualifying offer for Diaw in the next two seasons. Who knows who else they'll be able to add considering they have over $10 mil. coming off the books this summer.
> 
> The future looks sunny in Phoenix! :clap:


Unless they ship out Nash, Marion, or Amare, the soonest they'll have any cap room is 09-10.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Yea they wont have any cap room, but they have their main players locked up....plus they have a couple of first rounders to work with so they can get some good rookies to come in and play for that rookie salary...kinda like amare has been doing


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

They don't need caproom. They got their final piece the last time they had caproom. They just need to maximize Atlanta's picks now and they should be good.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> They don't need caproom. They got their final piece the last time they had caproom. They just need to maximize Atlanta's picks now and they should be good.


Exactly


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

What Atlanta picks do they have?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Did the Spurs and Mavs die? It's not like even with Amare it's a cakewalk to the finals out west.


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

and yeah then there is the Lakers...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'd be more worried about that other team from LA than the Lakers going forward. Shaun Livingston should only get better as he gets his body stronger.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

The Mavs and Suns will probably be the biggest rivalry in the NBA for years to come. Spurs are in the mix ofcourse, probably the best team of the 3 right now, but theres somethin about the Mavs and Suns that has developed ever since Nash left the team and eliminated them that year and won MVP. I think both teams get some sorta sadistic pleasure out of beating eachother that they dont get when beating other teams.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

matt7 said:


> Disagree all you want.


ok, i think i will. thanks.



> I'm not trying to say this will happen for sure.


get out of here. your kidding!


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

The suns will be good for the next few seasons thats for sure, I agree that with Bell, Diaw, House, Barbosa... there are no more pieces needed. The health of Nash, Marion and Amare is the only thing that is preventing them from contending seriously.

The picks, they should look for the obvious... which will be a back up play maker and a back up big man who can bang inside. Once they get those... the Suns will be pretty deep. Deeper than any team + the very likely development of Amare into a 6'10 In-shape and motivated version of Shaq, the Suns do look strong.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

the Suns will not even win 1 championship within the next 5 years....let alone 3....


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> the Suns will not even win 1 championship within the next 5 years....let alone 3....



=)

Whats your e-mail address?

I'll send you picture of me wearing the Suns championship T-Shirt.


:banana: 



I believe the Suns have a very good chance of winning a title within the next 5 years.


But we'll just have to see.


----------



## Kirk64 (Oct 19, 2005)

matt7 said:


> I think the Phoenix Suns will dominate the NBA for the next few years.
> 
> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say they'll win 3 championships in the next 5 years.
> 
> ...


Let me guess, you're a Suns fan? How about they get to the Finals once, before we start anointing them the next dynasty.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Of course they will dominate. They got a PG better than Magic, a HOF'er in Matrix, a younger motivated Shaq, and the next Pippen but better rebounder. How can they not?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> Of course they will dominate. They got a PG better than Magic, a HOF'er in Matrix, a younger motivated Shaq, and the next Pippen but better rebounder. How can they not?


Your constant sarcasm about the Suns is no doubt amusing, but you might want to keep it in the Atlanta Hawks or General forums from now on.


I don't say the Phoenix Suns will dominate anything. Everything is going to be a battle in the next few years, as there are teams who will not go down without a fight. Dallas and San Antonio will be in the Suns' way, plus getting past Detroit or LeBron's team (if he ever gets help). Things will always be tough for the Suns, especially if Amare doesn't make strides in his defense.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Phoenix will be the class of the west for awhile. San Antonio is going to start falling soon because injuries, or not Timmy is declining. Without him the Spurs are a marginal team. Dallas, they have great regular season runs every year and never do anything with it. The Suns though, as nasty as they were last year, they are going to be alot better this year, and in the future when Amare returns. 

I also see the Clippers staying up there for awhile. I see them as the biggest threat over the next 5 years in the West over SA and Dallas.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> Phoenix will be the class of the west for awhile. San Antonio is going to start falling soon because injuries, or not Timmy is declining. Without him the Spurs are a marginal team. Dallas, they have great regular season runs every year and never do anything with it. The Suns though, as nasty as they were last year, they are going to be alot better this year, and in the future when Amare returns.
> 
> I also see the Clippers staying up there for awhile. I see them as the biggest threat over the next 5 years in the West over SA and Dallas.


clippers are not a threat, we're just the same old clippers, take us lightly. :biggrin:


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

In a perfect world, this would be true. But there are a few facts in life I have accepted: I will die someday, there will never be world peace, I will never find what I'm supposed to do with my life, I will never get married, and most of all the Phoenix Suns will never win the NBA Championship.

The Suns getting a fair shot at a title? That's almost laughable. We have the 4th best record of all time. NBA says "So what?" We're the only team born before 1970 never to have won a title. NBA says "So what?" These other teams get the time of day because they make the league money and we don't. I don't see rappers wearing Amare jerseys in their videos or hear little kids on the playground say they want to be like Shawn when they grow up. There's some buzz for Steve, but it's only because he's white and the fan deems that as "unusual."

The Suns, try as they may, will never get to the NBA Finals again in Stern's reign. We might get there again under someone else's watch, but the damage is too great to the league for us to get a fair shot ever. Oh and all the "never say never" cliches I'll probably be bombarded with: not going to work, so save them.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bah...I'm apathetic to this whole thread and topic. It shouldn't even be made


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

sunsaz said:


> In a perfect world, this would be true. But there are a few facts in life I have accepted: I will die someday, there will never be world peace, I will never find what I'm supposed to do with my life, I will never get married, and most of all the Phoenix Suns will never win the NBA Championship.
> 
> The Suns getting a fair shot at a title? That's almost laughable. We have the 4th best record of all time. NBA says "So what?" We're the only team born before 1970 never to have won a title. NBA says "So what?" These other teams get the time of day because they make the league money and we don't. I don't see rappers wearing Amare jerseys in their videos or hear little kids on the playground say they want to be like Shawn when they grow up. There's some buzz for Steve, but it's only because he's white and the fan deems that as "unusual."
> 
> The Suns, try as they may, will never get to the NBA Finals again in Stern's reign. We might get there again under someone else's watch, but the damage is too great to the league for us to get a fair shot ever. Oh and all the "never say never" cliches I'll probably be bombarded with: not going to work, so save them.



Great Post! 

Rep for you!

I like the never getting married part, I'm with you on that one!

As far as the Suns winning 3 out of the next 5, we obviously have some unhappily married dreamers here.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns'll win it this year if Amare comes back 70-80% of what he was... They've been in close games with all the elite teams heading into the 4th quarer. What killed them in those games was lack of an inside presense a.k.a Amare.

@compsciguy78: Don't take what sunsaz says seriously when it's regarding the Suns... He's got to be the most depressing fan I've ever seen in my life. 

@sunsaz:If you don't think your team will ever win a championship, then why the hell watch them play or even post on this forum. Yes, I know... It's a free country and you can do whatever you want... blah blah blah, but for the love of God, have some faith.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

3 championships in 5 years, i dont think so. not even the patriots could do... oh wait.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

MeirToTheWise said:


> @sunsaz:If you don't think your team will ever win a championship, then why the hell watch them play or even post on this forum. Yes, I know... It's a free country and you can do whatever you want... blah blah blah, but for the love of God, have some faith.


Hmm. Didn't know you could say "hell" on here. Have to make a note of that.

Anyways, I watch them because I love the game. I don't have alot going on in my life right now, but Suns games are my escapism. I've just been hurt by so many basketball related losses in my life, I can't stand it going in expecting to win only to be told you can't. I never expect us to win any game. That way, if we win it's a pleasent surprise, and if not then the pain from the loss is less. And all this is before I get into the NBA's inner politics, but that's for another day.

I don't consider myself a depressing fan. Just one who has a firm grasp on the reality. Or perhaps reality has a grasp on me.


----------

